# is my tiel a male or a female?



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

So this is Chi Chi my cockatiel i don't know if it's a female or a male 
i know that she/he looks like a female but my friend has a tiel too wich looks EXACTLY like chi chi but it's a male.

so Chi Chi kind of screams (very annoying) and when she's on the window she whistles SOOO LOUUUD :wacko: and sometimes rarely when he/she looks at her/his reflection make adorable noises.  but she never sings like in videos on youtube 
here are some pictures 





































can anyone plz tell me how do u find out if u look under the wing? :blink:


















thank you SOOO much


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

More info is needed...such is how old is she? If under 6 months it is a male. If 1 year or older a female.


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

well honestly i got Chi Chi as a gift and i don't know :'( but i know that she had 1 molt (when she first came) and now when i pet her i feel spikes so Chi Chi's a she 
thank u SOOOOOO much ^____^


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

This can help you!  -----> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/Filfullover/?action=view&current=maleandfemale.jpg


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

thank you so much ^_^


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I LOVE the name you chose . . . "Ch Chi!! To some degree all teils are noisy and can be quite loud alot of the time. Usually the males are much more verbal and display more "boyish" behavior. Whereas females are the sweetest, most docile pets. But females also do make noise. My little 5 month old Ollie (who I am 99% sure is a female) makes lots of noise at times. It depends upon the reason for it. She is very intelligent and knows EXACTLY what she likes and doesn't like! She LOVES music of any kind, including my piano playing. But she doesn't like the TV to be playing louder than she thinks it should, so she will make a fuss about it. And she doesn't like commercials either, because of the loud noise I guess. She has learned the wolf whistle, which is rare for a female, and most would say that Ollie probably is a male if she can wolf whistle, but I have to disagree because she displays many female behaviors. The research is that both male and female can talk, be verbal and whistle, but it is the male that most often will be the one to do so. I'm leaning to the fact I just have a "special fid" in Ollie, and her personality is such that she is willing to mimic my sounds and whistles, songs, etc. We have a special bond between us!

This forum has lots of info about tiels, and there are many fine people who post here everyday about the behavior of their fids. Time will tell whether Chi Chi is a male or female. And I KNOW you love Chi Chi no matter what!!


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

lovelyolivia said:


> I LOVE the name you chose . . . "Ch Chi!! To some degree all teils are noisy and can be quite loud alot of the time. Usually the males are much more verbal and display more "boyish" behavior. Whereas females are the sweetest, most docile pets. But females also do make noise. My little 5 month old Ollie (who I am 99% sure is a female) makes lots of noise at times. It depends upon the reason for it. She is very intelligent and knows EXACTLY what she likes and doesn't like! She LOVES music of any kind, including my piano playing. But she doesn't like the TV to be playing louder than she thinks it should, so she will make a fuss about it. And she doesn't like commercials either, because of the loud noise I guess. She has learned the wolf whistle, which is rare for a female, and most would say that Ollie probably is a male if she can wolf whistle, but I have to disagree because she displays many female behaviors. The research is that both male and female can talk, be verbal and whistle, but it is the male that most often will be the one to do so. I'm leaning to the fact I just have a "special fid" in Ollie, and her personality is such that she is willing to mimic my sounds and whistles, songs, etc. We have a special bond between us!
> 
> This forum has lots of info about tiels, and there are many fine people who post here everyday about the behavior of their fids. Time will tell whether Chi Chi is a male or female. And I KNOW you love Chi Chi no matter what!!


awwww thank you sooooo much ^__^ your little baby sounds sooooo adorable    here's a thank you from Chi Chi :blush: :blush:


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

She looks female now but like srtiels mentioned if it's young it could be a boy, Jasper looked like her for a while..I have no idea where those pictures got to though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree i say she is a female and a very cute one too


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

sandy1 said:


> thank you so much ^_^


Your Welcome!!!


----------

